
This Leave-A-Kidney Take-A-Kidney Plan Is So Weird It Might Just Work - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/this-leave-a-kidney-take-a-kidney-plan-is-so-weird-it-m-1818807584
======
walshemj
A default that you automatically optin to donate might do more good - as some
one who spent 3+ years on the list - transplanted 7 weeks ago

